# A personal knitting achievement



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Master Knitter- certified by The Knitting Guild Association (tkga.org)!
Over the past 18 months I have submitted an extensive amount of work to the Guild's committee for review, with a total of 9 Master Knitters critiquing the work. It included:
4 research reports
6 book reviews
2 magazine reviews
63 questions about knitting techniques 
4 knitting gauge worksheets
57 sample squares of stitch patterns
6 projects, including an original sweater (photo attached) and hat design
extensive bibliography

The letter reads, in part:


> Congratulations, you have successfully completed all of the requirements for Level 3 of the Master Hand Knitting Program. You are now a fully qualified Master Knitter with all of the rewards and responsibilities associated with that title. We hope you will use your extensive knowledge to help other knitters achieve better results in their work.


As you can imagine there are not very many men who have participated. A historical fact, however, is that men were master hand knitters for centuries: from the Middle Ages to the Victorian Era, when powerful knitting guilds controlled the training of master knitters and the production of hand knit goods. It was the introduction of the knitting machine and commercially produced knitwear that made the years of training no longer necessary and hand knitting became a pastime for women.

With the current popularity and resurgence of interest in hand knitting, I'm pleased to be one of the men who is committed to mastering and preserving the tradition.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh well done you. So proud of you and I love the jumper - what a lot of work. So lovely to have some guys on here, you all do your gender proud. I do woodwork and feel proud when I join the guys and show off what I do too.

Oh BTW I love, love, love Bangkok too. 2 of my Granddaughters were born there and they've just been over to visit their 'Tummy Mummies' (beautiful Thai ladies who were their surrogates). Poor little darlings both became ill and 2yo Isara (means freedom in Thai) spent 2 nights and 3 days in BNH, then 4yo Sabai (means happy in Thai) spent 1 night there - she was also born there so we have huge ties to Bangkok.

Leanna x


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Your work is beautiful, so perfectly done. Congratulations on being awarded this title.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Wonderful achievement. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Congratulations on achieving Master Knitter status, you have clearly put a lot of work into this, and you should be very proud. Well done! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Congratulations! Your sweater is elegant and beautifully knitted.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Michael, that is truly an accomplishment. Congratulations.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

So beautifully knitted, I love everything about this jumper, the pattern, colour and the style. Well done and congratulations.

Di


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations on a well-deserved achievement!


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Congratulations, that is an amazing accomplishment, you should be so proud of yourself. I love that sweater.


----------



## BradfordOrdinary (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm very impressed. Thank you for keeping a very old craft alive!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations !! What an accomplishment and the sweater is wonderful.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

The sweater is out of this world, and the recipient looks so proud, as if he would burst his buttons - if indeed there were buttons on it!

Congratulations!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

mikebkk said:


> Master Knitter- certified by The Knitting Guild Association (tkga.org)!
> Over the past 18 months I have submitted an extensive amount of work to the Guild's committee for review, with a total of 9 Master Knitters critiquing the work. It included:
> 4 research reports
> 6 book reviews
> ...


What an amazing achievement. Congratulations on becoming a Master Knitter. You deserve the title.
The sweater looks magnificent and fits the gentleman perfectly.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations, what a wonderful achievement. I love your sweater.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Congratulations on your wonderful achievement.
I really love the jumper you knitted.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Congratulations on such an achievement! Your sweater is a work of art.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Just stunning. A huge congratulations to you !!!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Well done,


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Mike. once more you have cleared the board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a wonderful sweater!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Fantastic ????


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a member of the Guild,and admire those who have made it through the Master program. Just like this site,
I go to there for the help they provide and much more.Love their online magazine.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, this is wonderful, congratulations!!
The sweater is stunning, and I can tell the young man loves it!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

A wonderful achievement, congratulations. The jumper you have shown is just stunning.


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

cudos (Kudos) to you! (Kudos (from the Ancient Greek: κῦδος) is acclaim or praise for exceptional achievement).


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

Bravo!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations!
What a great accomplishment!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful jumper!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Heartfelt congratulations! What an arduous, awesome achievement. You do get a pin, don't you?
Wear it with pride!


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

You look so proud and rightfully so. Your work is awesome!


----------



## ceb (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!! You have, obviously worked very hard to reach your goal.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow! What beautiful work. Congratulations on your achievement.


----------



## knittyben (Dec 31, 2012)

The sweater is stunning - I love the colors. You should be very proud of your hard-won accomplishment.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Very well done, lovely sweater/jumper


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your accomplishment! I LOVE your jumper, it is beautiful and fits you sooo well.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Well done Mike! That is quite an accomplishment! Fantastic sweater too. You are an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations! What a great achievement!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

What an achievement! Looks great. You should be very proud.


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

Congratulations on your achievement. Your sweater is beautiful.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Wow wow wow!!!!


----------



## nanny carole (Nov 29, 2016)

An amazing amount of work, congratulations on your achievement.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

You should be very proud of yourself. That is such a great accomplishment to become a master knitter. You sweater is beautiful.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

congratulations. Magnificent accomplishment


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Heartiest Congratulations


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations! That is quite an accomplishment. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations! I know this was hard work and very time consuming. You have achieved something very many can not! Be proud.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, what a lot of effort. Incredible sweater. I love your designs AND the fact that you don't charge an arm & leg for them. In fact, I just bought one a few days ago & am trying to convince myself that I should finish my current project before diving in! Thanks for your devotion to your craft.


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

Wonderful! Congratulations, Michael, on completing all the training and knitting involved. Your "thesis" sweater is stellar! I hope you pass on your skills and encourage other people--women and men--to take up knitting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations! My DD & SIL have friends in Bangkok and have been there several times. They love it & the people. So warm & open & friendly they say. That sweater is a work of art! Again, congratulations.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

OH my, what a stunning work of art. Your talents are remarkable. Being able to achieve the title of Master Knitter is way beyond my abilities. Quite admirable to see there are still people willing to take all the time, effort, patience, and finances to do this. Congratulations seems rather inadequate, however, they are heartfelt. You are one to be admired. Hopefully your talents will be shared by those around you and the expansion which will surely come.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! Well done. ????


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Congratulations on your achievement for all your hard work! Reading through the requirements was daunting but you persisted and that's a major undertaking. 

Please share additional photographs of your work it's quite stunning!


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations. Thank you for sharing your inspiring story.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> Master Knitter- certified by The Knitting Guild Association (tkga.org)!
> Over the past 18 months I have submitted an extensive amount of work to the Guild's committee for review, with a total of 9 Master Knitters critiquing the work. It included:
> 4 research reports
> 6 book reviews
> ...


Michael,
Congratulations on becoming a certified Master Knitter. Your achievement is awesome. Your knitting skills are simply amazing. The sweater you designed, knit and are modeling is beautiful. The diligence and dedication you have for the knitting craft is most admirable. I am at a loss for words...other than to say congratulations on this most prestigious achievement.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations. I know that the Master knitter is a rigorous course,- well done. Your sweater is exquisite. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

Congratulations. What a wonderful achievement and the sweater is gorgeous.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Mike, what an awesome achievement! The sweater is a true masterwork and fits the recipient very well. Kudos!


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Fabulous jumper...great skill there!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

What a gorgeous sweater! Congratulations to you on becoming a Master Knitter! Hope you pass on your skills to others so that you spread the knowledge and love.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats!!! WELL done.


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Maureen Therese said:


> Your work is beautiful, so perfectly done. Congratulations on being awarded this title.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, congratulations! Well done indeed!


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Congratulations!* :sm24:


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

Magnificent! Congratulations on your great accomplishments.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Kudos to you. It is a beautiful piece of art!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!! What an achievement!!! And what a gorgeous sweater!!!


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Congratulations to you, well done!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Can you deal with another "well done" ??? You certainly deserve it !!! I can't imagine having to do ANY of the work you had to complete--in ANY field--and I admire your perseverance !!!


----------



## loking (Jul 28, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Well done, Mike! That's a great achievement although I am not surprised as your designs and knitting ability are superb. It's also a big achievement for the male population as the myth is that only women are talented in the yarn arts.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Congratulations. That's a beautiful design.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Congratulations on your outstanding achievement!!! 

Your sweater is awesome too!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations Mike ! What a wonderful achievement ! I always enjoy seeing your work and in my mind you were a Master Knitter a long time ago ! ????????????????


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Congratulations on your achievement. You've worked hard and deserve the recognition.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> Master Knitter- certified by The Knitting Guild Association (tkga.org)!
> Over the past 18 months I have submitted an extensive amount of work to the Guild's committee for review, with a total of 9 Master Knitters critiquing the work. It included:
> 4 research reports
> 6 book reviews
> ...


Congratulations on completing the certification. It is an arduous task which you've obviously accomplished with flying colors. Your sweater is exceptionally well done.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

that is an amazing accomplishment !
Congrats ! GOLD STAR AWARD !
The sweater is lovely. Such details.

So happy to share KP with you. Your skills are way out of my league.

Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations and it doesn't surprise me one bit after seeing the beautifully designed and knitted jumper. :sm24:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Congratulations. Years ago I looked at those stages and requirements. Decided that it was not for the faint of heart and that I would remain a casual knitter.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You should be very proud of yourself. Beautiful knitting and a great fit!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Congratulations...a well-deserved accomplishment.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations, it's a lot of work and you made it through. Be very proud of your accomplishments, and by the picture it looks like you are very proud. thank you for sharing with us--THANK YOU.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow amazing, thank you for sharing with us ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow amazing, thank you for sharing with us ☺


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. I really enjoy this forum!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. I really enjoy this forum!


Michael,

Your skills are amazing. I treasure the lovely green shawl I purchased from you and now even more.
Once more I congratulate you on this laudatory achievement.

Susan


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Impressive indeed!! I love the sweater too.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Bravo! Your sweater is beautiful and all the other work you submitted. This is a major accomplishment! Congratulations.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

What a wonderful achievement.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Congratulations on your wonderful knitting achievement. Your sweater is amazing and I am in awe of your tremendous ability and dedication to your craft.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

mikebkk said:


> Master Knitter- certified by The Knitting Guild Association (tkga.org)!
> Over the past 18 months I have submitted an extensive amount of work to the Guild's committee for review, with a total of 9 Master Knitters critiquing the work. It included:
> 4 research reports
> 6 book reviews
> ...


Mr Mike this is indeed quite impressive. I am curious to know what your "responsibilities" will be as a Master Knitter! lol! I mean, that's what the Guild said you have.

Oh yes a lot of us are hip to the historical practice of men working in textiles. I am aware that in China, the art of needlework of any kind was set aside just for men only. The best embroiderer in the world? I think- is a Singaporean man who uses a treadle sewing machine. His embroidered clothes are extremely expensive.

I think the dressmaking and knitting/crochet as woman's work is a Western thing. Anyway I am super impressed with anyone who gets the Master Knitter from the Guild, let alone a man, and from Thailand too. I didn't realize knitting was a hobby taken up much there considering the temperature. I grew up in South East Asia and can not remember seeing anyone knitting there, ever. Wow and good for you it must have taken you quite a bit of work and study
. Congratulations and guaranteed all the congratulations from this site are well earned indeed.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats on an award well deserved. That sweater is gorgeous, but then I have always admired your work. It doesn't surprise me one bit that you achieved that goal. Soooo well deserved. Well done!! Thanks for sharing your story and journey with us.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

How wonderful!!! Your work is beautiful! Please post more often so we can see your work! Best wishes! Happy knitting!


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations a great sweater


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your amazing achievement, you have earned the title of Master Knitter. The sweater is beautiful and knitted perfectly.


----------



## PA_Knitter_Sarah (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations! What an awesome achievement!


----------



## Peggy and Maxx (Jan 11, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome!! That's quite an accomplishment! My Grandmother taught her six sons to knit. When I was 5, (1941) my Dad taught me to knit. He could turn the heel of a sock better than anyone I've ever seen!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Peggy and Maxx (Jan 11, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome!! That's quite an accomplishment! My Grandmother taught her six sons to knit. When I was 5, (1941) my Dad taught me to knit. He could turn the heel of a sock better than anyone I've ever seen!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

That's wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!! That is a wonderful achievement! The sweater is so intricate. Funny, I am not shy to knit lacy patterns, but colorwork is quite difficult for me. Can't control two or more colors at a time....

Your design is spectacular!!!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Congratulations! We are lucky to have you in our group!


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful work! Congratulations.


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congratulations! You are very talented!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Quite an accomplishment!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

It looks so very professional. You are a fantastic knitter. I love the sweater.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I can see that you feel very pleased with your accomplishment and that you have worked hard for this. Good for you!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations,
your sweater is beautiful


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> Michael, that is truly an accomplishment. Congratulations.


I agree totaly with jmcrete, and am in awe


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations! Well done


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Well earned. Congratulations!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Congratulations! What an achievement! Your work is wonderful and such an inspiration to me.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

What a great achievement and honor. Congratulations. I have ALWAYS admired your work.


----------



## gramknit (Jun 17, 2016)

Beautiful sweater! Congratulations Master!????


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations! Wonderful achievement!


----------



## lerrory2 (Mar 16, 2015)

The sweater is beautiful, Elegant and detailed! I love patterns that have all those details, I never get bored when knitting them. 
Congratulations on your achievement, it was a lot of hard work. I have been looking into pursuing The Master Knitter program, at this is on my bucket list. 
Have you thought of publicly publishing your pattern? If you do I would be honored to purchase one.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations, great knitting


----------



## Moggie13 (Dec 18, 2015)

Very well deserved.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Congratulations. An accomplishment to be justly proud of. Beautiful work.


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Congratulations! What an achievement!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congratualations on your achievement award ,hope you teach if you want. You put alot time into it.. Thanks for sharing!!! Love it????????????


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Congratulations! I admire your talent!


----------



## janebock (Apr 13, 2017)

Congratulations! Love it!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations! That is a handsome sweater.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

congratulations on becoming a Master Knitter. your project is very beautiful.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Congratulations! 
Love the sweater!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your achievement!
If that sweater is an example of the kind of knitting you produce, I am not surprised that you are officially a MASTER KNITTER. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

mikebkk said:


> Master Knitter- certified by The Knitting Guild Association (tkga.org)!
> Over the past 18 months I have submitted an extensive amount of work to the Guild's committee for review, with a total of 9 Master Knitters critiquing the work. It included:
> 4 research reports
> 6 book reviews
> ...


A well deserved Wowee Zowee!!! 
Congratulations


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Congratulations! I shared your story with my friend. I want to teach him to knit, but he hesitates.


----------



## knots and loops (Dec 13, 2013)

Congratulations on becoming a Master Knitter. It is an incredible achievement. Your final project, your sweater is beautiful. Wear it with pride.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

What an accomplishment! Congratulations


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow that is beautiful!! great job and congrats!! I keep telling my husband I need to teach him to knit to keep his hands busy he keeps refusing lol.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Congratulations! That is an incredible accomplishment, and you and your family should be very proud of your hard work. What a beautiful sweater; I know that took a great deal of time and effort.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Congratulations on your much deserved honor!


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Congratulations on both accomplishments. Amazing how much you had to do to be awarded master knitter. Do you work full time and do knitting in your spare time? :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations on all the work involved in becoming Master Knitter. I never knew how much was involved in achieving that title.
You put in the effort and hard work and deserve the recognition.
Also I think your sweater is remarkable. I love the pattern designs and the brighter colors are refreshing.
Well done.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations on this hard-earned achievement!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratulations. This is a demanding program and you should be proud of your accomplishments. One of the best knitters in my life was a man who was also a spinner extraordinaire, weaver, and shop teacher.


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations on this milestone achievement! Your work is inspiring to all of us!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations on becoming a Master Knitter!


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations on earning the title of Master Knitter. Your sweater looks awesome.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Very well done!


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Congratulations on your wonderful achievement. The sweater is stunning and so well crafted. Some very lucky students "out there" will be learning from truly a master teacher.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG! What outstanding work! Congrats to you...well-deserved!!


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## LMPavelka (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations! It's quite an extensive achievement!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!! You should be very proud of your achievement.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## southgate (Sep 15, 2016)

What an amazing achievement! So much work, and so well done. Very impressive. Your sweater is stunningly beautiful. Congratulations. I, too, have ties to Thailand and Bangkok, having studied at Thamassat and Chulalongkorn universities. Very fond memories of my time there. May you be blessed to continue your knitting expertise for many years. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations to you. What a beautiful sweater.


----------



## marleneaudet1953 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow, what a great sweater, beautifully done. Congratulations on your achievement.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Congratulations on your achievement. The sweater is just jaw dropping beautiful.


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

Congratulations! I am in awe of your sweater. Continued success!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Congratulations on your achievement! I'd previously read about this program and all the work involved in receiving the Master Knitter designation. Love the sweater you made as your final project. Beautiful!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations! You need to celebrate this achievement, after so many hours of hard work! I love the sweater!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Congratulations!
Lovely creation, too. It appears that the recipient thinks likewise. Perfect!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## XheidiV (Dec 28, 2014)

Such a huge achievement. Your work is beautiful. Congratulations! Well deserved.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I want to thank all of you who have offered your congratulations. I am stunned by the number of responses. Receiving this honor is very special - and so are all the generous comments from KP members! Just to clarify, I am not the model for the sweater - in fact I am a bit older than that and a couple of sizes larger. Here is a photo to clear the air.

Both the sweater and traditional Aran hat patterns will be up on Ravelry in the next week or so (both limited to adult size L) and I'll post them in the Designer section on KP.

I have lived in Thailand for nearly 20 years, and am originally from the northeastern US. I worked here for quite a number of years before retiring, and am still here, although we travel extensively. I knit in air conditioning. :sm02:


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Grats. What a great sweater.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations!! The sweater is beautiful and your accomplishments are wonderful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Elsbeth19 (Dec 8, 2014)

Fantastic! Quite an achievement.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow, wow, wow! Very impressive sweater, too (as we call it here in the States ...)


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Way to go. The sweater is beautiful. I can see why they awarded you the honor of master knitter.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Those courses are not easy or cheap! Your sweater looks awesome. Well done.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

A magnificent achievement! The sweater is wonderful - and all the work you did is well worth bragging about!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Great work. Congratulations on a job well done. Beautiful sweater. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Congratulations! A job well done including the sweater in your photo. Hold your head up proud. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

What an amazing achievement! You should be SO very proud - I'm proud of you!


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Congratulations to you I'm jealous.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations upon becoming a Master Knitter. The sweater is beautiful.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congratulations. Beautiful sweater.


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

I love Fair Isle and the sweater is a gorgeous example. Well done!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Well done, master knitter.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

That is a stunning piece of art, very talented. I hope you continue to knit, knit knit and share with the group.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations on your accomplishment.


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Congratulations! I was unaware of all those requirements to earn the title of Master Knitter. I admire your skill, talent and tenacity. Thank you for posting your achievement.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS! That is one really beautiful sweater.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Congratulations! What alot of work! I am working on Level 1 and have a LONG way to go!!!


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Congratulations, Mr. Master Knitter! An honor well earned and deserved! You took knitting to a new level for others to try to achieve. At least for me to try. Never attempted but maybe one day....


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

Congratulations! Your dedication and work has paid off. As a young woman, I learned to work on cars, thanks to a brother who was a master mechanic...it has stood me in good stead many times. Knowledge and expertise is power no matter the gender. Well done! Your sweater is gorgeous!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats to you, Michael. Your work and talents have done you wonderful and you are very deserving of your achievement.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Can you handle another CONGRATULATIONS? You deserve it. You have inspired me to, once again, look at the Master Knitter program and consider starting it.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations! That is one beautiful sweater.


----------



## darkeyes7 (Jul 8, 2017)

Congratulations, Master Knitter. Your work is exquisite!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Fantastic, well done. Magnificent sweater too. As you say, it used to be the men who knitted and the women, many of them unmarried, who did the spinning - hence the word 'spinster'


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

I am awestruck by your talent and your accomplishments- you are truly an amazing knitter, and your years of hard work have paid off. Congratulations!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations!!! What an accomplishment! And, your sweater is beautiful__a work of art!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> Master Knitter- certified by The Knitting Guild Association (tkga.org)!
> Over the past 18 months I have submitted an extensive amount of work to the Guild's committee for review, with a total of 9 Master Knitters critiquing the work. It included:
> 4 research reports
> 6 book reviews
> ...


Congratulations! This is a wonderful achievement, I used to be a member of TKGA so I'm familiar with the requirements of the Master Knitter program. I do appreciate your many patterns and your beautiful work. I suspected you were very busy with something since we did not hear from you as often as before. Well done!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations!! That sweater is a work of art!


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

WOW!!!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations - such a wonderful achievement you can be so proud of ;-)


----------



## diane.dee (Jan 28, 2012)

congratulations! you have not done only your gender proud, but all knitters everywhere.


----------



## diane.dee (Jan 28, 2012)

congratulations! you have not done only your gender proud, but all knitters everywhere.


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow, outstanding!


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Congratulations on your status of Master Knitter! Love your sweater.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and perfect fit. I don't happen to know any men who knit, but you seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> Master Knitter- certified by The Knitting Guild Association (tkga.org)!
> Over the past 18 months I have submitted an extensive amount of work to the Guild's committee for review, with a total of 9 Master Knitters critiquing the work. It included:
> 4 research reports
> 6 book reviews
> ...


Congratulations to you and what a fine accomplishment. That would have taken me a good twenty years to do.

:sm24:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Congratulations, beautiful work.


----------



## momofzman (Sep 27, 2012)

Congratulations!! What dedication!


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations Master Knitter! Your work is beautiful. The amount of work you have done to achieve this title is amazing. Well deserved!


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

mikebkk said:


> Master Knitter- certified by The Knitting Guild Association (tkga.org)!
> Over the past 18 months I have submitted an extensive amount of work to the Guild's committee for review, with a total of 9 Master Knitters critiquing the work. It included:
> 4 research reports
> 6 book reviews
> ...


WOW!!! Congratulations! Randi


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

Outstanding work and what an accomplishment. Congratulations to you, well done!!!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Master Knitter! Congratulations on achieving this awesome title - so well deserved. Love your designs and buy them when I can. So pleased you shared your fantastic journey with KPers who can relate somewhat to the vast amount of testing which you endured and overcame with honors. Well done!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

YarnCreations said:


> Congratulations on achieving Master Knitter status, you have clearly put a lot of work into this, and you should be very proud. Well done! :sm24: :sm24:


Way to go. And thank you for the historical background.


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Congratulations! I love the sweater and the colors you used. Well done on this huge accomplishment.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Well done, much deserved. Thank you for allowing us to share your joy.


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

Congratulations!
Beautiful work.


----------



## zweigx (Jan 24, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful work! Congratulations on your achievement! Thank you for sharing your accomplishment with us.


----------



## ArdentKnitter (Jan 15, 2017)

Sawathi-ka! And congratulations on the designation and the accomplishment of being recognised as a Master Knitter. What extraordinary work you've done in just this one jumper/sweater. Many will benefit from knowing you and from your knowledge and skill.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Congratulations! Very proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Your title is well deserved! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Congratulations Mike! The sweater is so intricate and beautiful


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your very large accomplishment. Your many hours of work and dedication are impressive. And you are as good looking as your patterns are beautiful.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Totally awesome!!! What an achievement. Gorgeous sweater. You should be very proud of yourself. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations on your superb achievement!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations. That is an amazing accomplishment. Your original sweater is very nice also. Proof of your extensive skill! Congratulations again


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

Congratulations a beautiful end to a long journey.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations, and what a stunning sweater.


----------



## Pegbob97 (Dec 29, 2016)

Wow! And thanks for the history lesson also. Beautiful work on the sweater and congratulations on your achievement as Master Knitter!


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Congratulations. Truly an achievement to be proud of. Be prepared to be peppered with questions from KPers.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Outstanding achievement ????


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Congratulations for both the short time in which you have finished all the work involved and for your beautiful sweater design and knit. I understand that the last level of the Certificate gives an 18 month period to complete and you have completed the whole course in that time. Wow!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Congratulations well done ????????????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Congratulations well done ????????????


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

What an amazing achievement, Congratulations! From the picture of the sweater, I can see that it is very much deserved.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Well done to you !! Congratulations on becoming a Master Knitter, what a wonderful achievement. Fantastic sweater, fits perfectly, beautiful work. Thank you for helping to keep a very old craft alive.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sweater is beautiful! Great job.


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

GREAT ACHIEVEMENT!! Hope you have many more happy knitting days ahead. We actually have two men in our small (6-9 people) knitting group.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Congratulations. Well done. Beautiful jumper.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> Master Knitter- certified by The Knitting Guild Association (tkga.org)!
> Over the past 18 months I have submitted an extensive amount of work to the Guild's committee for review, with a total of 9 Master Knitters critiquing the work. It included:
> 4 research reports
> 6 book reviews
> ...


 Congratulations ! Well done ! What a great achievement. The sweater is beautiful. 
:sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Aha Michael, kudos to you! If you lived a bit closer, I would open a bottle of bubbly and we could all toast to your wonderful achievement! Alas, I shall just toast you with my iced tea right now! Your work is always so beautifully knitted and your patterns are among the very best I have ever worked with. I know there are many of us who get excited when you finish designing another wonderful pattern. You certainly deserve this award. Now, go forth and design some more Mr. Master Knitter!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your Master Knitter achievement. A great accomplishment!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Congratulations, what a grand accomplishment. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your works/projects on here in the future. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Congratulations on carrying on a wonderful knitting tradition so beautifully.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Good for you and all the men to follow!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations - what an awesome honor!!! I love your final project.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> Master Knitter- certified by The Knitting Guild Association (tkga.org)!
> Over the past 18 months I have submitted an extensive amount of work to the Guild's committee for review, with a total of 9 Master Knitters critiquing the work. It included:
> 4 research reports
> 6 book reviews
> ...


Well goodness Mike, I've seen enough of your work to know you were a master!!!

Congrats on these accomplishments and may your future include many many wonderful projects. Thanks for sharing your joy!!


----------



## cornslower (Nov 1, 2015)

Gorgeous sweater, perfectly done. Have you ever heard of Sockmatician, a male knitter, has a podcast and is determined to get more male knitters interested. I have been watching him for a long time , his specialty is doubleknitting. I think you would be interested in his podcast.
You might be able to teach him a thing or two.
I am amazed at this sweater!


----------



## LiverpoolAnne (Apr 11, 2017)

Well done. I remember years ago the winner at the Sydney Aus. Easter Agricultural Show's knitting section, was always a male.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Congraduations that is quite the achievement. I have a question in regards to the letter, what are your responsibilities that come with being a master knitter?


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations. a fantastic achievement.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Congratulations...a masterpiece! And putting all the time and effort into all the other requirements. You are truly a Master Knitter.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I've had a few questions about the "responsibilities" of a master knitter, and although I haven't had a list given to me, I interpret this to mean to share what I have learned and help other knitters achieve their goals, to create new knitting patterns using the wide variety of stitch patterns and instructional materials available, and to produce hand knitted items of a quality that honors the craft.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratulations be proud of your title Master Knitter!!!


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations. You have done a great job. Something for me to aspire to????


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

Congratulations! Your sweater is beautiful!


----------



## CarNe33 (Dec 6, 2016)

Congratulations.
I think you have inspired me to try the Master Knitting Program as well!
You are already moving other knitters forward!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

CarNe33 said:


> Congratulations.
> I think you have inspired me to try the Master Knitting Program as well!
> You are already moving other knitters forward!


That's great news. I hope you do. It's a worthwhile undertaking.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## semperfyffe (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations from a fellow male knitter! I thank you so much for sharing your good news! I am very excited to learn of this program and look forward to pursuing a certification myself! Great job! So what comes next? What do you plan to accomplish with your certification?


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Congratulations - though there was a lot of work you achieved your goal!


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Breathtaking ! ! ! ! ! Congratulations.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Well done!! Congratulations on your accomplishment. LOVE the sweater!! Just gorgeous.


----------



## Pixie Lu (Apr 16, 2015)

Attaining the level of Master Knitter is such a major accomplishment. Congratulations!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

semperfyffe said:


> Congratulations from a fellow male knitter! I thank you so much for sharing your good news! I am very excited to learn of this program and look forward to pursuing a certification myself! Great job! So what comes next? What do you plan to accomplish with your certification?


Thanks! I'm going to continue designing knitwear/accessories, do some workshops and I'm considering doing some videos to go along with my designs. Glad to hear that you're going to get involved in the program. Best of luck to you!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

My most sincere congratulations and this sweater is magnificent.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! Well done on such a daunting task. Beautifully designed sweater, perfect fit!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations! Your sweater is stunning and a piece of art.


----------



## Shelly08 (Jul 4, 2011)

Congratulations on a job well done! The sweater is beautiful. You are, indeed, a Master Knitter!


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

We are all so proud of you. Congratulations!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow! That is a beautiful jumper. You have done very well and congratulations on your achievement.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Bsktlover (Jan 27, 2018)

Congratulations! That is a beautiful sweater that you knit as your final project! I am impressed and feeling quite unworthy as I’m in my first month of the first level and just getting started! Even if I don’t make it all the way through, I know that I will learn a lot and improve my knitting! Thank you to Naughty Knitter who let me know about this thread!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you and best of luck to you. Take it one step at a time and don't think too far ahead!


----------



## Bsktlover (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you, Mike, for your encouragement! I’m not stressing over it. I always have quite a variety of things to do but find that I knit every evening, pretty much...and I enjoy it. So I think the program will be fun.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Wthat is quite an achievement. Congratulations!


----------



## vhess (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice job love the sweater keep it up


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I am always pleased to see men knitting or doing other hand crafts. Your work is beautiful!!


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

Looking at that sweater it doesn't surprise me one bit that you are a master knitter! The knitting guild just happens to know it now too. Congratulations!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all!!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

That sweater is absolutely beautiful. You are definitely a master knitter.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Gorgeous sweater.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations Mike. That is quite an achievement - as is that sweater! Beautiful work. I used to get the Knitting Guild magazine until it was discontinued. Somehow looking at it on-line was never the same. But anyway I have read of the requirements and decided I never wanted to work that hard at my knitting - it was rigorous! Again - good for you! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Fantastic accomplishment both receiving your MasterKnitting 
degree, and your beautiful sweater.
Congratulations!!!
Marilyn


----------

